

Launched my new Startup Yesterday, Here's how the first 24 hours went - olidale
http://themefurnace.com/blog/themefurnace-launch-24-hours-later-how-did-it-go/

======
garethsprice
At <http://themefurnace.com/member/signup/index/c/>, got a database connection
error and an Engrish error message.

Posting a comment also threw a database connection error.

------
alexchamberlain
Some nice themes. I see on Twitter that the server is getting a pounding. I'm
sure HN will oblige and provide a good test of your stack.

------
olidale
Sites back up now - did take a bit of a hammering.

~~~
cheald
Check out Varnish. It'll keep you up even under a deluge of traffic.

------
zmarn
you should probably disable user-facing raw php-errors in a production
environment (just my opinion)

<http://themefurnace.com/wp-content/plugins/hello.php>

~~~
olidale
Yes, I've removed that plugin - I dont know why i'ts included in WP by
default.

------
atjoslin
I can't help but read it as 'the me furnace' :-p

